# Supreme dh atherton replica



## Warsteiner87 (4. August 2010)

hallo, ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand was über dieses bike weiß:
http://www.commencal.com/web/bicycles/model/supreme/supreme-dh-atherton-replica

es ist das Atherton replica bike also Das Supreme DH

bei jehle haben sie das Supreme nicht... 

Ist das Bike Überhaupt in Deutschland zu bekommen ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## jojo1245 (19. August 2010)

ich bin auch auf der suche nach dem bike und finde leider keinen shop in dem ich es als komplettradel bekommen kann bitte auch um hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (20. August 2010)

Hey Männers,

das Bike aus dem Link (es ist das Replica) haben wir vorrätig - allerdings nur in L/XL. Kleinere Rahmengrößen haben Lieferzeit. Wie lange, das muß ich beim Hersteller anfragen.

Wegen Händleradresse bitte ´ne PM an mich mit eurer PLZ. 

Cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Warsteiner87 (1. September 2010)

hi, du hast ja geschrieben ihr hab das replica auf lager, plz: 59602
kannste mir auch nen preis dafür nennen ?


----------



## ac-aachen (22. September 2010)

Hi, 

kannst auch mal bei www.mtb-store.de nachfragen, denke die können das Ding auch besorgen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## metalfreak (20. Oktober 2010)

gibts das als frame set?


----------



## hollowtech2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja gibt es als Rahmen Set, in 2 Varianten: 

1. als VIP-Frameset (Rahmen incl. Dämpfer) und 
2. als Factory Kit (incl. Gabel, Dämpfer, Lenker Vorbau, Sastü und KeFü)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## metalfreak (21. Oktober 2010)

Auch in der "Atherton Lackierung"?


----------



## hollowtech2 (21. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich.


----------



## metalfreak (21. Oktober 2010)

hmm muss ich ma drüber nachdenken


----------



## vnzenz (22. April 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

